

Google Wallet Hack Raises Concerns Over Mobile Payment Security - lemming
http://www.esecurityplanet.com/mobile-security/google-wallet-hack-raises-concerns-over-mobile-payment-security.html

======
lemming
Particularly for the more recent exploit, the word "hack" seems a little
generous.

